# Dan Anderson Article in Inside Kung Fu.



## arnisador (Jun 6, 2002)

The current issue of Inside Kung Fu Magazine (see here, though it isn't updated yet) contains a Commentary by Senior Master Dan Anderson on the current leadership issues in Modern Arnis. He mentions all the major players in a fair manner and also cites those described by Bram Frank as "renegades" in Modern Arnis. It's a good though necessarily much-too-brief primer on the headship issues we have in the wake of the Professor's death.

This article needed to be written to bring the rest of the martial arts world up to date (and possibly some Modern Arnis players as well) on this matter, and I'm glad that it's been done. Thanks for taking the initiative Mr. Anderson.


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jun 7, 2002)

You're welcome.  The interesting thing is that it started as a _My Turn_ commentary and the editor upgraded it into an article.  I haven't seen the magazine yet as I haven't got a subscription.  I have to wait until it hits the stands.  Renegade tells me it turned good but it has an old picture of me in it with Prof. Presas.  He says I have a full head of hair.   Yikes.

Dan


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 7, 2002)

Wow Dan, thats from like when, the 50's?  

seriously, I'm looking forward to reading it.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dan Anderson _
> 
> *Renegade tells me it turned good but it has an old picture of me in it with Prof. Presas.  He says I have a full head of hair.  *



Actually, Mr. Anderson, I'm the one who said that to you--I was at his place and was standing next to him when he called.


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jun 26, 2002)

It's on the stands, folks!  Get yours today!
Dan


----------



## DoctorB (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> 
> *The current issue of Inside Kung Fu Magazine (see here, though it isn't updated yet) contains a Commentary by Senior Master Dan Anderson on the current leadership issues in Modern Arnis. He mentions all the major players in a fair manner and also cites those described by Bram Frank as "renegades" in Modern Arnis. It's a good though necessarily much-too-brief primer on the headship issues we have in the wake of the Professor's death.
> 
> This article needed to be written to bring the rest of the martial arts world up to date (and possibly some Modern Arnis players as well) on this matter, and I'm glad that it's been done. Thanks for taking the initiative Mr. Anderson. *



I fully agree with Arnisador, Dan's article needed to be written and more importantly, it needs to be very CAREFULLY read by anyone and everyone intersted in the future of Modern Arnis.

There is also a raging flurry of comments going down on the World MA Coalition forum moderated by Kelly Worden.  There is a very intriguing post by Datu Kelly about still more instructions conveyed by Professor, before his death, about how he wanted the leadership succession to handled.  Read on my friends, because there are yet newer revelations to be announced.  This thing is far from over, even with Dan's insightful and well written prose already in the public venue.

Great job, Dan.

Jerome Barber, Ed.D.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 8, 2002)

I just finished the article.  Nicely done...and a definate read for any MA folks.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 26, 2002)

The new issue is on the stands. The death of Leo Giron made the cover; no letters to the editor about Mr. Anderson's article.


----------



## DoctorB (Jul 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> 
> *The new issue is on the stands. The death of Leo Giron made the cover; no letters to the editor about Mr. Anderson's article. *



Hi Arnisador,

In all likelihood it will be another 2 or 3 issues before any letter(s) regarding Dan's article will appear.  In fact, it took 6 months after the publication of the Delaney article in Black Belt, for my letter to get published.

Jerome Barber, Ed.D.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DoctorB _
> 
> *In fact, it took 6 months after the publication of the Delaney article in Black Belt, for my letter to get published.*



Six months! I wasn't surprised to not find anything in Inside Kung Fu yet, but six months surprises me!


----------



## Emptyglass (Jul 28, 2002)

Hi all:

In my experience in publishing, magazines are usually produced on a 2-3 month advance schedule. So when the current issue hits the stands the production team is working two issues out and the next issue is at the printers. 

In any case I eagerly look forward to reading Mr. Anderson's article as this topic is incrediblly interesting as a Modern Arnis practitioner.

Regards,

Richard Curren


----------



## DoctorB (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> 
> *
> 
> Six months! I wasn't surprised to not find anything in Inside Kung Fu yet, but six months surprises me! *



Hi Arnisador, 

The 6 month figure is an extreme out-position, but quite possible.
The main thing is that once an issue is out to the subscribers, the editors are already into finalizing an future issue at least two, if not three months in advance, so adding a letter(s) is a hit and miss deal depending on when the letters get to the office and are editted/formatted for publication.  Three months turnaround is very good.  Anything less is quite unusual.

Jerome Barber, Ed.D.


----------



## DoctorB (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Emptyglass _
> 
> *Hi all:
> 
> ...



Hi Richard,

Actually the article has already been published.  I believe it is in the May 2002 issue of IKF.  If you can't find it let me know.

Jerome Barber, Ed.D.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 29, 2002)

I had a chance to read the aticle today  Personaly i thought it to be well done, informative andto the point.  BUt then again I am not from the Mordern Arnis Family.
Shadow   
:asian:


----------



## DoctorB (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tshadowchaser _
> 
> *I had a chance to read the aticle today  Personaly i thought it to be well done, informative andto the point.  BUt then again I am not from the Mordern Arnis Family.
> Shadow
> :asian: *



I am glad to know that you have read the article.  In my opinion, one does not have to be a member of "...the Modern Arnis Family" to have an interest in or express an opinion of the article.  A well written article should convey information and some insights on a subject, which Dan's article has done.  It should also spark some conversations, which it has very clearly done.

Thanks for your post.

Jerome Barber, Ed.D.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 31, 2002)

There are two letters to the editor regarding Mr. Anderson's article in the current issue: One from Jay de Leon and one from Halford Jones. There is also a small picture of the Professor--he's young enough in it that he really looks like one of his brothers to me!


----------



## Dieter (Aug 31, 2002)

Hi, 

unfortunately I havn´t seen the picture (can somebody mail it to me?) but according to the discussion in a WMAC thread, the picture shows one of his younger brothers, Ernesto Presas.

Regards

Dieter Knüttel 
Datu of Modern Arnis


----------



## arnisador (Aug 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dieter _
> 
> *according to the discussion in a WMAC thread, the picture shows one of his younger brothers, Ernesto Presas.*



Aha! That's exactly who I thought it was--including that it looks like one of his uniforms. Sorry, I only flipped through the magazine at the bookstore so I don't have a copy of the thumbnail-size picture.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 3, 2003)

In issue No. 2 of Budo International Magazine, now on stands, in an article on Evan Pantazi, there is a small box discussing George Dillman. It refers to his collaboration with Remy Presas in the present tense--as though the Professor were still alive. Presumably the copy used  was outdated but it was still a bit of a shock.

The magazine itself seems to be principally a means of selling videos--everyone featured has a video for sale in the same magazine, it seems.


----------

